# Looking for a particular base cap router bit. Help!



## mwnitz (Apr 19, 2009)

I have an older home from the 1920s. The base molding is actually three pieces of wood put together. A flat wide board, 3/4 quarter round at the very bottom, and topped off with a standard shaped 'base cap'. This base cap is 1-3/4" tall. I'm having a hard time finding such a router bit. The new trim you can buy is 1-3/8" tall, and I see they sell 1-1/2" tall bits to match 'older' homes. What about homes older than dirt like mine? -Mark


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

mwnitz said:


> I have an older home from the 1920s. The base molding is actually three pieces of wood put together. A flat wide board, 3/4 quarter round at the very bottom, and topped off with a standard shaped 'base cap'. This base cap is 1-3/4" tall. I'm having a hard time finding such a router bit. The new trim you can buy is 1-3/8" tall, and I see they sell 1-1/2" tall bits to match 'older' homes. What about homes older than dirt like mine? -Mark


I lived in an 1890 house when I was young and it sounds similar to what it had. You might try looking at Lee Valley's site. They have some bits that were made to recreate some of the profiles that the old Stanley Router Plane made, which might be the source of those moldings. Otherwise, look to see if you can break the shape down and maybe do it in two passes with different bits.


----------



## mwnitz (Apr 19, 2009)

I couldn't find what I need, but man they sure do have some stunning bits! Thanks.


----------

